# watch parts ....parts



## ichizlwood (Jul 8, 2014)

Yahoo...parts is parts arrived today...can't wait to get started...:biggrin:


----------



## plano_harry (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh that is just too organized, but I noticed they weren't alphabetized (B)rass and (S)teel :tongue:


----------

